# Beekepers Cottage, Buckinghamshire, April 2013



## PCWOX (Apr 30, 2013)

Not been able to find too much history on this site. From other good reports on here, It appears the owners were a professional couple, who had a young son who passed away at a young age due to leukaemia. Apparently, it has been derelict for around 8 years, though it looks like it should be much more! Piles and piles of rubbish everywhere, with a few interesting bits and bobs here and there. Old vehicles too just left to rot. Was hoping to see the old ZX Spectrum seen in other reports, but it was nowhere to be found, just the box. Most likely been half inched. Visited on a nice evening, good time for a relaxed after work mooch. This place is only about 15 miles from work, so thought why not eh? 




Beatles - decent...






Loads of these - bee huts





















Eye test long overdue



Don't leave home without it...



This is what people used before iPods - the trusty walkman...



























Old style sewing machine..



Looks like a Romany type carriage



75p for 2 litres!



Somehow, I don't think so...


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 1, 2013)

Nice report. I really didn't ever expect to see the laptop still there


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2013)

Nice one, cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

